# Haddon W. Robinson - book on Biblical Preaching - thoughts?



## manito2000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Today I was watching the Nathan D. Maier Memorial Series in Bible Exposition at DTS given by Dr. Robinson.

I was trying to do a quick search on monergismbooks.com to check out availability. No results. Then I went to the TMS website (master's seminary) and found that it was not listed uner their recommended books on preaching.

Lastly, I went to wtsbooks.com and found the book but w/out any recommendations, etc...that I would usually expect for other books.

Any thoughts on this book? I'm debating between Bryan Chappel's book on Christ Centered preaching or Dr. Robinson's book...

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## westminken (Oct 8, 2010)

I have found both books to be beneficial. I haven't read it in quite a while but it deals with construction of expository sermons. Chappel's book deals with expository sermons from a different point of view. I would say both books compliment each other. 

Robinson likes to use the subject/compliment method to come up with the big idea or sermon proposition of the sermon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 8, 2010)

We used Robinson's book while I was in seminary, but quite honestly I found Chapell's book to be more beneficial.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 8, 2010)

I was assigned Robinson's book as a textbook a long time ago: I didn't find it particularly helpful.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 21, 2010)

You should read it. Like most homiletic works, it steals heavily from John Broadus and his _Treatise on the Preparation and Delivery of Sermons_. You can actually get Robinson's and Chappel's books together on an interactive CD-Rom that is okay, but I'd much rather have the books. 

I wouldn't endorse everything Robinson believes, but he is probably as influential of a writing homiletician in evangelicalism as we've seen in the past 50 - 100 years.


----------



## Staphlobob (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not that familiar with Robinson's pov. Isn't he dispensational? I know he's an excellent preacher and I listen to him when I can. I also know that he's respected by Sproul and Ligonier. But all I've studied was Chappell's works and, for the most part, I do like them.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 21, 2010)

I found Robinson's book to be so "bland" that it was neither very helpful practically nor was it even an interesting read in terms of homiletic theory. Chappel's book, while certainly not perfect, IS better than Robinson's.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 21, 2010)

You should also have Broadus' _On the Preparation and Delivery of Sermons_. Broadus is considered by many to be the Father of expositional preaching as we know it today.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 21, 2010)

One of the most interesting books on expository preaching is Invitation to Biblical Preaching by Donald Sunukjian (don't try to pronounce that). He really has an engaging style and a knack for communicating concepts. I would say inter-library loan this one at least.

Amazon.com: Invitation to Biblical Preaching: Proclaiming Truth with Clarity and Relevance (Invitation to Theological Studies Series) (9780825436666): Donald Sunukjian: Books


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi:

My professor of Homiletics uses Robinson's book in his class. He has also written an expansion of his ideas which has been well received by many Reformed men:

Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals > So Pastor Whats Your Point

Hope this helps,

Rob


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I found Robinson's book to be so "bland" that it was neither very helpful practically nor was it even an interesting read in terms of homiletic theory. Chappel's book, while certainly not perfect, IS better than Robinson's.



That is put much better than my comments above. I would completely agree with Ben's assessment. Robinson's book is certainly not _bad_, but it is _bland_, in my opinion.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 21, 2010)

> One of the most interesting books on expository preaching is Invitation to Biblical Preaching by Donald Sunukjian (don't try to pronounce that). He really has an engaging style and a knack for communicating concepts. I would say inter-library loan this one at least.


He is a disciple of Robinson and his book articulates the same approach as Robinson's. 



> You should also have Broadus' On the Preparation and Delivery of Sermons. Broadus is considered by many to be the Father of expositional preaching as we know it today.


Robinson, Chapell, et. al. basically just replow the ground where Broadus has blazed, In my humble opinion.


> I'm not that familiar with Robinson's pov. Isn't he dispensational?


Yes, and egalitarian, For what it's worth.


----------

